# Fresh pure white snow - FREE



## ventoux50 (1 Dec 2010)

I have an abundance of fresh virgin white snow.

I have far more than I can use personally, so being the considerate type of guy I am, I'm happy to give the rest away for free !

Please bring your own shovel / bucket.

Please note - I don't accept returns.


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2010)

How much is it for delivery?


----------



## ELL (1 Dec 2010)

would you take a exchange for some old yellow snow?


----------



## ventoux50 (1 Dec 2010)

Afraid delivery is not possible because I can't piggin well get out !


As for yellow snow, I'll pass on your kind offer, thanks.


----------



## stephec (1 Dec 2010)

Would you swap it for some lovely sunshine?


----------



## ventoux50 (1 Dec 2010)

stephec said:


> Would you swap it for some lovely sunshine?




Definitely, how about a straight swap ?


----------



## ELL (1 Dec 2010)

could you save some for me then please until the weather gets better?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2010)

wish we could have a bit more so please send this way


----------



## Night Train (2 Dec 2010)

I would expect a proper investigatory proceedure to ascertain that the snow is, in fact, beyond any reasonable doubt pure and of proper vestal modesty and undefiled in any way!


----------



## ELL (3 Dec 2010)

Sorry to muck you around but I have sourced some from elsewhere now. I hope the sale still goes well and you shift it all soon


----------

